

Log Management is the New Kid on the Block - KarenS
https://www.loggly.com/blog/aws-cloudwatch-log-management/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Blog-AWS-Cloudwatch

======
andrewvc
Cloudwatch desperately needs a new UI. Of all the AWS control panels,
cloudwatch should have the best UI, but somehow, it is one of the worst.

AWS really needs to reorient themselves here if they want to get serious in
the space.

------
Shogunuff
Glad they bring this to the forefront. Log files provide the best information
for diagnostics, but mainly and afterthought after something happens.

